# Dakine backpacks with insulated tube *inside* shoulder strap?



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> I just purchased the latest Dakine Heli 12L pack, and realized it does NOT have a place *inside* the shoulder strap to loop the hydration tube through.
> 
> In other words, in this year's model the hydration tube must be exposed outside the strap.
> 
> ...


I just picked up the Dakine Poacher 14L for this exact reason. I noticed the Heli 12L didn't enclose the hose. I have yet to use it in a cold enough climate, but I like it so far. I have used a pack in the past where even with the neoprene cover, it froze solid. So, that is a useless pack to me. I'll probably ride tomorrow, but not sure if it will be cold enough to freeze, but we shall see. So far, wearing it on my bike and such, I am really happy with it. I just wish it had 1-2 more zippered pockets for organization. It retails for nearly $100, so I wish the penny pinchers a DaKine would have hooked it up a little better. 

If you don't feel like returning it, you can always just blow the water back into your bag, I just don't want to deal with that.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Water freezes at minus degrees. If you want to drink off that tube, you need an insulation. But you can also buy separate insulation tubes. But even with those, I had the mouthpiece frozen at one digit minus temperatures.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

MMSlasher said:


> I just picked up the Dakine Poacher 14L for this exact reason. I noticed the Heli 12L didn't enclose the hose. I have yet to use it in a cold enough climate, but I like it so far. I have used a pack in the past where even with the neoprene cover, it froze solid. So, that is a useless pack to me. I'll probably ride tomorrow, but not sure if it will be cold enough to freeze, but we shall see. So far, wearing it on my bike and such, I am really happy with it. I just wish it had 1-2 more zippered pockets for organization. It retails for nearly $100, so I wish the penny pinchers a DaKine would have hooked it up a little better.
> 
> If you don't feel like returning it, you can always just blow the water back into your bag, I just don't want to deal with that.


Have you researched whether Heli Pro 20L has enclosure? Looking at latest model's pics, it probably doesn't. Although on EVO a rep answers a question saying that it does.

Let me look into the Poacher, it doesn't look as cool as the Heli though.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

neni said:


> Water freezes at minus degrees. If you want to drink off that tube, you need an insulation. But you can also buy separate insulation tubes. But even with those, I had the mouthpiece frozen at one digit minus temperatures.


Exactly. The question becomes whether shoulder strap insulation PLUS neoprene cover prevents this situation in single-digit minus degree.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

MMSlasher said:


> I just picked up the Dakine Poacher 14L for this exact reason. I noticed the Heli 12L didn't enclose the hose. I have yet to use it in a cold enough climate, but I like it so far. I have used a pack in the past where even with the neoprene cover, it froze solid. So, that is a useless pack to me. I'll probably ride tomorrow, but not sure if it will be cold enough to freeze, but we shall see. So far, wearing it on my bike and such, I am really happy with it. I just wish it had 1-2 more zippered pockets for organization. It retails for nearly $100, so I wish the penny pinchers a DaKine would have hooked it up a little better.
> 
> If you don't feel like returning it, you can always just blow the water back into your bag, I just don't want to deal with that.


Also the Mission Pro 18L seems to have this feature. Why not that?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Imo no matter what type of aftermarket insulation you use or regardless of what type of integrated insulation the bag has (ie. In the shoulder strap) if you have the drink tube outside your jacket, it's going to freeze if its below 0c.

There are little tricks you can do if you're adamant about having the water bladder in your backpack with external drink tube, however its eventually going to freeze (even with the blow back technique) and you'll be fussing with it all day long.

I've searched and tried many types of insulation and tricks and nothing really works that well.

GL


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Have you researched whether Heli Pro 20L has enclosure? Looking at latest model's pics, it probably doesn't. Although on EVO a rep answers a question saying that it does.
> 
> Let me look into the Poacher, it doesn't look as cool as the Heli though.


It doesn't look like it to me. But I don't know. If you look at the picture of the Poachers chest strap, you can see what looks like a zipper on the arm (screen right). Whereas, when I looked at the Heli 20L, I don't see that same zipper.

Also, even though the 20L is slightly bigger, I really wanted a slim pack and didn't really even want to go up to 14L.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Motogp990 said:


> Imo no matter what type of aftermarket insulation you use or regardless of what type of integrated insulation the bag has (ie. In the shoulder strap) if you have the drink tube outside your jacket, it's going to freeze if its below 0c.
> 
> There are little tricks you can do if you're adamant about having the water bladder in your backpack with external drink tube, however its eventually going to freeze (even with the blow back technique) and you'll be fussing with it all day long.
> 
> ...


OK good to know. I won't bother getting a "better" pack then. What are the tricks? Also, can you describe how you stick the tube inside your jacket?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> OK good to know. I won't bother getting a "better" pack then. What are the tricks? Also, can you describe how you stick the tube inside your jacket?


I'm guessing he rides with just a bag the really only holds a bladder and puts it under his jacket.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> OK good to know. I won't bother getting a "better" pack then. What are the tricks? Also, can you describe how you stick the tube inside your jacket?


Blow back the water was already mentioned. You can also mix some Gatorade with the water (apparently freezes slower than water), fill the bladder with warm water.

You can also slip the drink tube inside your jacket for a run and that can thaw it out.

I use marathon runner water pack. Very little bulk it's like wearing an extra t-shirt. And i use a wide 2L bladder to spread out the bulk of the water itself.

You can barely notice you have anything on underneath your jacket (fyi I wear a baggy jacket).

If you use any type of camel back or hiker style hydration backpack, itll be super bulky and noticeable under your jacket.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> can you describe how you stick the tube inside your jacket?


Instead of running the tube along the shoulder strap of your pack, run the tube inside your jacket through the neck.

Also if you constantly sip water (at minimum before and after each run), that'll help keep the water from freezing.


----------

